# My kitty Jasper ...........



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

is not a Jasper, she is a Jasmine. She is also pregnant. I called our vet to ask him, well I talked to his nurse, and she said that they couldnt tell me how far along she is. I thought they probally could atleast give me an estimate. I hate not knowing when to expect the new arrivals. When Angel was pregnant with Toodles and her litter mates, I knew when she got pregnant.

Guess Im not very good at judging the sex of cats anymore either, huh?!?! LOL!!!!


----------

